# Hands held up



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May I say that I offer my apologies if any of my posts on any of the threads on here have caused upset or offence, as none was intended.


cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> May I say that I offer my apologies if any of my posts on any of the threads on here have caused upset or offence, as none was intended.
> 
> cabby


Apology accepted you wet sod >

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I thought I saw a peeping tom just now as I came out of the shower.>>

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

cabby said:


> May I say that I offer my apologies if any of my posts on any of the threads on here have caused upset or offence, as none was intended.


May I say that I offer my apologies if any of my posts on any of the threads on here haven't caused upset or offence, as that was what was intended!:grin2::wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can I just say what he said above? Peribro.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Is this thread a result/response to the thread about the departure of Grath and Chigman after many years of membership?

Related thread ?

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Partly Dave, but I do feel that MHF has lost it's way somewhat.Either that or it is me that has lost his way. I agree that what goes on in the Subs bar should stay in there, but I feel that it became too personal and similar to that which has happened before and overlapped into the rest of the forum in different ways.We were lucky we lost them.It makes me think about the post that pointed out the vindictiveness that has ruined families.In fact the tone of some of the members saddened me.I have seen many things in my life and I want a relaxing stress free place to escape to sometimes.


cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that, I am sure that you will have read my post on the thread I linked to, so there is no need for me to repeat it (and for once I won't).

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

There have been some posts in the Brexit Facts thread that have, IMHO, been well out of order - at least so far as MHF has been used to. At times I wish we had the moderators back although it was a thankless task for them and their well intentioned efforts sometimes led to even bigger arguments.

For my part I will try to be openly critical in future if I think that someone is stretching the boundaries of acceptable behaviour on this forum. I have no desire to be a mod but I guess that I will either get thanks / likes (or not!) so it will be pretty obvious where the consensus lies.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I refuse to accept any apologies from you lot for being offended or upset whether intentional or not since I seem to have been left out of the 'offending and upsetting' stakes.

Why have I been singled out and discriminated against for this outrageous treatment. 

I demand an apology for this discrimination. With costs.:surprise:

Geoff


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I thought it was only Christmas eve when the ghosts come calling. Cabby must have been really horrible for them to visit him now.

Dill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You have no idea dill, you really haven't.Keep on the main road it will keep you out of trouble.:wink2:
Sorry Geoff. but you have found the deliberate mistake, well done but no prize.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Sorry Geoff. but you have found the deliberate mistake, well done* but no prize.*
> 
> cabby


What? Not even an F/off?

You are too harsh.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Very well, oh ffs.>

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I cannot recall any of Cabby's posts being in anyway nasty or rude, which is something I CANNOT say about "some" others. Sadly it would appear that anything to do with Brexit elicits the nastiest posts.

My view is that if anyone is unable, unwilling, or more likely simply incapable, of putting their point of view across in a well reasoned and, vastly more importantly, well mannered way, then they should keep their views to themselves.

"Manners maketh the man" being a wonderfully accurate maxim that SOME posters seem blissfully unaware of .

I have NO intention of "naming and shaming" anyone as I am certain they know EXACTLY who they are (as do the rest of us) 

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> I cannot recall any of Cabby's posts being in anyway nasty or rude, which is something I CANNOT say about "some" others. Sadly it would appear that anything to do with Brexit elicits the nastiest posts.
> 
> *My view is that if anyone is unable, unwilling, or more likely simply incapable, of putting their point of view across in a well reasoned and, vastly more importantly, well mannered way, then they should keep their views to themselves.
> *
> ...


Well keep those views to yourself Andy:laugh::laugh::laugh: You Tugging Turncoat you:wink2::laugh:

Anyway how is the tugging suiting you? Glad you made the change?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> I cannot recall any of Cabby's posts being in anyway nasty or rude, which is something I CANNOT say about "some" others. Sadly it would appear that anything to do with Brexit elicits the nastiest posts.
> 
> My view is that if anyone is unable, unwilling, or more likely simply incapable, of putting their point of view across in a well reasoned and, vastly more importantly, well mannered way, then they should keep their views to themselves.
> 
> ...


If you weren't a Rozzer you would have made a good teacher Andy with that line. Im sure I heard it a thousand times at school. 

I'm sorry. I just cant help myself.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I can imagine that you certainly did hear it a lot at school, but the question is, did you own up or make everyone else suffer as well.:grin2:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> I can imagine that you certainly did hear it a lot at school, but the question is, did you own up or make everyone else suffer as well.:grin2:
> 
> cabby


No I would just blag my way out if it without anyone getting into bother, especially me.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cabby you seem like a top bloke to me and certainly haven't offended me...which probably means you haven't been trying hard enough.:wink2:

I have only come across one person on here who seems to want to go out of his way to insult people which, if he didn't do that, it would make the place a whole lot nicer tbh...(and its not Alan either since he was mentioned by name on the other thread).



Graham :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why does my keyboard get dust on it..?? It's in use all the time.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Well keep those views to yourself Andy:laugh::laugh::laugh: You Tugging Turncoat you:wink2::laugh:
> 
> Anyway how is the tugging suiting you? Glad you made the change?
> 
> Geoff


Geoff

The tugging is going pretty well thanks, and yes we are still happy with our decision to go to the dark side!! It seems to suit us. We are off to France this Friday for seven weeks (Ah blissssss :smile2::smile2 with the "wobbly box" which should be a pretty good test !!

As I have said before the type of holiday we like to take hasnt changed, its just the accommodation arrangements that have altered slightly. We do miss the ability to use Aires and, to a lesser extent, the ability to wild camp but, like everything else in life, there are always compromises to be made.

We have reached the stage where we dont want to be haring around everywhere and prefer to "set up home" in a particular location for however many nights takes our fancy (always out of season) and explore the area by car (easier to park etc) or just chill !!!

Having said that I have just booked a 4 week apartment rent in Marbella for next Feb - March with Brittany Ferries. We did look at taking the caravan down for the same period, but the total (apartments) cost was £1100 inc ferries which, by the time you price up a ferry (with caravan), additional fuel costs whilst tugging along with a months worth of campsite fees etc comes out as pretty good value AND we will have much more space and a spare bedroom if anyone cares to visit us !!

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> If you weren't a Rozzer you would have made a good teacher Andy with that line. Im sure I heard it a thousand times at school.
> 
> I'm sorry. I just cant help myself.


I am SO tempted to alter my signature to read 

Europe, We WON the fight :laugh:​
Just to wind you up >

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So where are you going to Andy? Wot region.?


Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well Ray, the PLAN is .........

To meet up with some friends who are already over there at a favourite site in The Loire. They have a little red book and their holidays revolve around the various restaurants they have listed in that book, yes really!!! 

After whatever time we decide to spend there it's southwards via The Dordogne, ending up in Languedoc and/or Provence Cote D'Azure. But of course the beauty is nothing is booked or writ in stone so could be altered to suit. If the weather is ****** then Spain could be looking good.

Happy days!!!!

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It would suit me too Ploddy 

A few different bases, a car to visit surrounding areas 

We often stay for a week or so on campsites as we travel anyway 

Albert wouldn't like towing though,we did it in the past 

For me it's parking the MH to visit towns etc that gets me down

How many times have we given up and just drove on from places I wanted to see because we couldn't park 

And as our mobility reduces parking long distances away and walking isn't feasible 

And I not doing that well with the scooter 

Still at least we can travel, this time Croatia 


Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I take it then Andy that you are driving down to this apartment without the caravan, but where will you be stopping on the way down.I did think myself of doing this, but not sure if the old Taxi would manage it, or me.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Cabby.
For the past two years and next Jan to March we drive the car to the Algarve and a great, cheap apartment in Gale. But as Andy has found out the proprietor is not good at responding to e-mails. 
We have stayed at some very cheap and some not so cheap motels just south of Bordeaux area. But for a night stopover who cares. Just off the motorway is best. 
With the net and Google street view you can asses any stopover. We chose no breakfast and prefer a good brunch later.

Ray.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Cabby,

You were never nasty to me as far as I can remember. But if it makes you feel better I will accept your apology. BTW I like Red wine..:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you have just gone down in my opinion Revise

Good white wine is the answer 

Mind you Albert drinks red

He's gone done in my opinion too>>

But as he says I've been going down in your opinion for 50 + years

You'll be dead before we reach rock bottom >>

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Sandra,

Let's be honest with each other. We all know their is no such thing as a good white wine. What planet do you live on?

It sounds to me Albert knows what he is talking about. Go and apologise to him straight away.ccasion5:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Definately on my ignore list revise 

Although need to have a go at you so I'll keep you on hold >>

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Revise said:


> Sandra,
> 
> Let's be honest with each other. We all know their is no such thing as a good white wine. What planet do you live on?
> 
> It sounds to me Albert knows what he is talking about. Go and apologise to him straight away.ccasion5:


Have to say it, don't agree with a lot you say but, you can't be all bad, as red is the only way to go. :grin2:

Sandra is so 70s with all this white wine nonsense, she be telling us Blue Nun is her favourite next. >:surprise::wink2:

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Terry :surprise::surprise::surprise: you will say something else such as black tower next.

If one must drink then either a decent real ale rather than that foreign larger or more preferable a good single malt, to just sip away at during an evening.:smile2::smile2:


cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm (partially) with Cabby: a good real ale or a decent hand pull session (or quaffing) beer every time for me. Not a huge fan of spiced/spring/summer/winter/Xmas beers though which are just mucked up IMHO!

I don't drink spirits of any kind and cannot abide red wine.









A decent white wine at Xmas (Pouilly Fume; Chablis etc) and a sip of champagne (preferably pink or vintage white)...but only a sip before getting on the beer :smile2:

Graham









PS Currently teetotal though due to the insomnia


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That real Ale stuff makes me barf!  get some proper beer from that lovely Europe. 

I've seen the wine Sandra drinks as well. It's a good vintage. 1950. Or ten to eight in old money.

Enjoy the trip Ploddy. We expect a full account and pics. Not sure advertising that spare room was a good idea but thanks for the invite. I love to see the delight on members faces when I turn up unannounced. They look so joyous they often burst into tears. Just ask tuggy. 

I think your right about my sig. It's a bit boring now and that song it links to clearly isn't going to make the top 40  I think I'll have to change it. Maybe a nice euro flag with my lovely face in the middle. Ideas please.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Like this.............................??


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

There's a lot of people on this thread discriminating against differing alcoholic beverages 

Can't we just all get along? Can't we just all drink all alcoholic beverages? >


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> That real Ale stuff makes me barf!  get some proper beer from that lovely Europe.


What...Eurofizz as I like to call it?









AKA cooking lager!

Its what comes out the other end after I have drunk proper beer tbh...









Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Leffe NL said:


> There's a lot of people on this thread discriminating against differing alcoholic beverages
> 
> Can't we just all get along? Can't we just all drink all alcoholic beverages? >


I don't mind a Leffe Bruine...or indeed a Donkelbeer or Bruinbeer whilst in Germany [all spellings are approximate btw]...or Tooheys Old in Australia. I also had a cracking mahoosive stein of dark beer in Prague but cant remember the name of it offhand...

They are some of the best offerings made approximating to proper beer.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

GMJ said:


> I don't mind a Leffe Bruine...or indeed a Donkelbeer or Bruinbeer whilst in Germany [all spellings are approximate btw]...or Tooheys Old in Australia. I also had a cracking mahoosive stein of dark beer in Prague but cant remember the name of it offhand...
> 
> They are some of the best offerings made approximating to proper beer.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Have you tried Delirium Graham? Or Deugniet? Tasty stuff, but you need to be careful with it!

Also Martin's Pale Ale (Belgium beer inspired by English PA), is my current favourite!

Edit: Got me thinking about delicious beer and I checked out my local bierwinkel, here are some other great tipples:

BRUGSE ZOT - BLOND 
BROUWERIJ 'T IJ - IJWIT
BLANCHE DE NAMUR
BLANCHE DE BRUXELLES 
BARBÃR - BLOND
DELIRIUM TREMENS
FLOREFFE - BLOND
GOUDEN CAROLUS - TRIPEL
GULPENER - KORENWOLF WITBIER
MORLAND - OLD SPECKLED HEN


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 once told me I was a complete wuss fairy for not liking proper "mans" beer like brown ale and I was a disgrace to northerners but he also sometimes calls me a shandy drinking soft suverner as I live in the North Yorkshire dales. Anywhere South of the angel if the north is in the South to him.

Whatever happens to Ralph Dot and his beer thread? I liked that


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wot appened to 747.??

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Leffe NL said:


> Have you tried Delirium Graham? Or Deugniet? Tasty stuff, but you need to be careful with it!
> 
> Also Martin's Pale Ale (Belgium beer inspired by English PA), is my current favourite!
> 
> ...


Thanks Leffe - worth bearing in in mind next time we are over the water. I try and keep away from the Blonde stuff if I can though but struggled on the last trip. At the end I bought a crate of 20 bottles of Grolsch for €8.99 which seemed awfully cheap. It was passable as a lager too...and I got to keep the crate which will carry 20 bottles/cans of Blighty beer next time we go abroad.

Mostly I drank whatever was cheap in supermarkets on the basis that most/all lagers taste pretty crud to me. Good value getting 6 x 0.5 litre bottles for €2 or so :smile2:

The last one on your list is a Blighty beer mind you...and not one of my favourites I have to say. I'll drink it above most of the popular mass produced stuff (John Smiths et al) but I am partial to an Old Peculiar in bottles (and Mcewans export in cans...a legacy from my student days a million years ago!)

Graham


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Thanks Leffe - worth bearing in in mind next time we are over the water. I try and keep away from the Blonde stuff if I can though but struggled on the last trip. At the end I bought a crate of 20 bottles of Grolsch for €8.99 which seemed awfully cheap. It was passable as a lager too...and I got to keep the crate which will carry 20 bottles/cans of Blighty beer next time we go abroad.
> 
> Mostly I drank whatever was cheap in supermarkets on the basis that most/all lagers taste pretty crud to me. Good value getting 6 x 0.5 litre bottles for €2 or so :smile2:
> 
> ...


Grolsh is bargepole territory for me. Better pilners are Jupilier (Bel) and Brand (NL). Not the cheapest but not that expensive.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Can someone please explain what all this has got to do with the original post?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Drew said:


> Can someone please explain what all this has got to do with the original post?


You obviously need to down some, suppose it's a pint o heavy for you, yah ken ? :grin2:

Terry

I've obviously have had too many, thinking Dorset was in sporran land hic.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The hands held up is a test as to whether or not you have consumed a little to much it seems.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew said:


> Can someone please explain what all this has got to do with the original post?


This is MHF. Does it matter....?

Graham :grin2:


----------

